# Aurora Super II chassis material



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

Does anyone know what material Auror Plastic used for the Super II chassis? I had thought it was nylatron GS.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Hi dtomol,

Are you building a Super II, shoot me a pm or email I'm located in Franklinville.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Super II Chassismaterial*

No I am not building a super II, unfornuatley due being laid off I had to sel my original Auror Super II in yellow & the extra Gear plate that I had. I sold it to Je65skylark form this board. I love HO drag racing but I currentley do not have track. Sound like you are real close to me. I raced with Kevin Chsney of the paperboy racway in Moorestown, not sure if he still is racing as his wife was very sick.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

PM me I'm off Clayton Rd, I drag race with Al and Hank in Skippack,Pa. I have a drag track but I need to reassemble it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pretty sure the Super II is nylatron.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I dont have an answer to your question.

But just last night i found this and thought it was pretty interesting.

http://www.modelencyclopedia.com/magazines.php?MagId=140&PageNum=21

Sorry if this was posted before,and,for not knowing the answer to your question.

Mike


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

cool info


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Chassis material*

Check out this web site http://www.professionalplastics.com/professionalplastics/content/NylatronDataSheet.htm it list the type of Nylatron that are available.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

there are plastics that I have looked at that are for bushings, high wear, low friction. Wonder how they would work as a complete car


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*It is nylatron GS*

I have the original engineering drawing.
Nylatron GS Natural


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Bob,
The Grey Super II also Nylatron ?? How about a scan of the drawing, or email me?
Thanks Sir
SJJ


----------

